# 2017 Cruze Infortainment Update?



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

If a update is needed it’ll be pushed over air or you can manually check , click settings & scroll until you see the update .


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's no updating.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

There is on 2019 models


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

This thread is about a 2017...
There are no user applied updates.
They are performed by service department.

Why do you want to know if there's an update? What's wrong?


----------



## Jmaniac55 (Dec 9, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> This thread is about a 2017...
> There are no user applied updates.
> They are performed by service department.
> 
> Why do you want to know if there's an update? What's wrong?


Nothing is wrong just want to make sure I am running the latest version available


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Jmaniac55 said:


> Nothing is wrong just want to make sure I am running the latest version available


Latest version available isn't always a good thing. If your radio is fully functional....just let it be. LOL


----------

